# Best wee wee pads



## Howard (Jan 21, 2014)

Hi there, I'd say any training pads are good, just make sure you get a training pad frame for them as this discourages the puppy from ripping the pad up! Also i've had a bad experience with the training pads made from recycled material, my puppy ripped them up and they create a huge mess, they also remained quite damp.


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Thanks Howard. I was reading a lot of different reviews where people were saying that some were better than others, so I figured I'd poll here in the forum. Good to know they're about the same. I ordered 2 different frames and I'm hoping that at least one of them will work out ok (the ones that have a top and a bottom...as some come without a bottom?). Also thanks for steering me away from recycled material pads.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Misha does not tear them up but I have known many dogs who do. I use the ones I buy at Sams Club. They seem to work well. I could use a frame though because our cat, John Snow, thinks that the poo must be covered and he is forever flipping the pads over, then Misha comes in and pee's on the wrong side......sheesh! lol


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I actually use bed pads made for humans for my dogs - you can get them in many different absorbenciesband sizes, and the price works out about the same. Buddies pads are my favorite brand for quick surface drying.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## genuineljl (Dec 16, 2013)

Haha, N2Mischief. I hope my cat doesn't do the same. Thanks for the tip!
Also thanks to Tiny Poodles for your tip! All good information and very much appreciated!


----------



## eusty (Jan 5, 2014)

We must be cheap skates as we use old newspaper!!

It's on a tiled floor and we clean it up after it's been used once.


----------

